# 8 mo pinching and scratching



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh! This drives me insane. All the time. DD is nearly 8 months, and is always reaching up to dig her fingernails as hard as she can into my face. I trim her nails all the time to minimize the discomfort It's mainly a problem when we are nursing or trying to get to sleep, and if I give her something else to hold, she wants to play with that. No more nursing or sleeping. It's hard to get her to nurse during the day, so I can't pull her off every time she does it. Nor when I'm trying to get her to sleep! She pinches my arm and breast too









Is it normal?

Any ideas to make her stop?


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter started doign this too at around the same age. I would take her hand away and tell her "gentle" and show her to pat gently. As it kept up we'd progress to, "don't pinch, pinching hurts mommy, be gentle" and when that didn't work we'd end the nursing session or I'd move away from her or put her down so she couldn't keep it up. I know she was too young to understand the concept but I figured she could pick up on tone if nothing else. We'd end it when I started getting angry. Still, for months I was covered in scratches and bruises. She eventually stopped and just moved to stroking (which is still kind of annoying, but at least it doesn't hurt!) I think it was her way of stubbornly avoiding naps.


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

Avoiding naps? Huh, you may have something there..


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

My DS does this too, ALL the time. If you're holding him and he has a free hand, he is grabbing and scratching.

No clue on how to make him stop so I'm interested in hearing any suggestions.


----------



## Novus (Mar 16, 2010)

My 10-month-old does this too, mostly while nursing. I keep moving his hand away and just recently, he's starting to play with my fingers or give me high fives instead of pinching and pulling at my face/sides, so we're taking a step in the right direction! Sometimes he likes playing with zippers or buttons or strings on my shirt, so if I'm wearing an "interesting" shirt, he'll usually fuss with those instead of my face.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I've made it into a game. I call it "Chicken Fingers." I constantly try to nibble on his little fingers. The more I hold them in my mouth the less I get poked and scratched. When he's not eating I still pretend to eat his fingers and he laughs hysterically.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

I have this same problem and it makes me so angry in the middle of the night. I'm thinking of moving DS to his crib because I just can't handle it anymore. It's been going on for months and I've tried every distraction trick in the book but he insists on grabbing my face and digging in. If I do get him distracted from scratching/pinching for a little while nursing, he bites







I know that he doesn't mean to hurt me but there's only so much abuse a mama can take! I'm glad to hear that this is a common problem and will stop someday?


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

Was about to post the same thing. It is not fun to get your eyeball scratched in the middle of the night. It's starting to take an emotional toll on me. DH has to tell me that "baby is not mean," and then I feel better. She can't help it. It's probably out of love.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

My baby is a huge "noodler," as we call it. I think the kneading of the hands is a self-soothing behavior. Currently she doesn't knead me as she nurses, but when we're cuddling she'll try to burrow into our skin with those little tallons- that's when I stick her taggie blankie in her hand, or give her Peach Puppy (this incredible, super squishy soft puppy doll) and that makes her very happy, and saves our skin.


----------



## katiecornflakes (Mar 7, 2010)

My DS does this too! Drives me nuts. I try say "gentle touching" and stroke with his hand instead but so far, no dice. Good to know there are others in the same boat! I figure he'll grow out of it eventually. I just hope no one thinks I've gotten an abusive kitten in the meantime!


----------



## Icehockey18 (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novus* 
My 10-month-old does this too, mostly while nursing. I keep moving his hand away and just recently, he's starting to play with my fingers or give me high fives instead of pinching and pulling at my face/sides, so we're taking a step in the right direction! Sometimes he likes playing with zippers or buttons or strings on my shirt, so if I'm wearing an "interesting" shirt, he'll usually fuss with those instead of my face.

This. Giving ds my finger really helps. But my lip has taken a beating! It's not good when you taste blood... I agree with a PP, it's a comfort thing. Our babes love us so much they have to leave their mark, in the form of scratches and bruises!


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

DS (9 mo) does this too, and I start with "Mama likes gentle touches" while "helping" him stroke me. If that doesn't work, I simply hold his hand. If he gets mad about that, I end the feeding, or put him down with some toys to play with. He rarely gets mad about me holding his hand, so for now, that is working.

I agree, it's very frustrating, and it makes me angry too. No matter how often I trim his nails, it hurts! And those little hands are STRONG when they pinch! He does it most often when he's nursing and tired.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

My 8 mo. old does it as well.
She's either pinching or kneading my side or breast or she's digging at my face. What works best for us is to hold her hand or to always make sure I have a blanket handy when she's nursing. The blanket goes in her hand and she will usually knead it instead


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

My 9.5 mo does this too! She either scratches/pinches my chest or she pinches the underside of my arm with her other hand - which is the worst! I try to give her something else to hold onto, like my hand or a button on my shirt. If she keeps pinching me I tell her "gentle, please" and then "that hurts mama, be gentle" and I stroke her hand gently so hopefully she begins to understand what "gentle" means!


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

My eight month old does this too! It is seriously maddening. I think it is really interesting how many babies on this thread are in the 6-9 month age range. It must be a developmental thing. My DH and I wondered if it had anything to do with her developing pincer grip. It is like she is absent-mindedly practicing on my boobs. Ouch!


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

My 8-month-old does this too! When nursing, she either tries to scratch my face or pinch the skin on the underside of my arm. Ouch!! I usually try to give her something else to grab, like a blanket.

She also likes to hit / grab people in the face when they're holding her. I know she doesn't know any better & is just trying to play, but I definitely don't want her to keep doing it. Hope she grows out of it soon. Must be that age I guess!


----------



## fraggleface (Sep 27, 2008)

My guy doesn't really do this, but I mostly nurse him in the Ergo. I nurse him to sleep in the Ergo, then either hold him or lay him down. His arms are down under the straps and he plays with the end of the velcro that hangs down by his hands. He is too wiggly to just hold or lie down with. I also have an almost three year old, so if he gets hungry or tired when I need to finish doing something, I can pop him in and he can nurse while I finish what I'm doing. Maybe doing this would help some of you (if you don't do it already!).


----------



## agoldenlife (Oct 21, 2009)

Great advice as my 9mo daughter does the same. She's either pinching or kneading along my arm or breast while I am nursing her. But once in awhile she will go for my face.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My 4 month old does this. My chest looks like its been attacked by a wolverine. One of them yesterday was actually bleeding.







I have no idea how to get him to stop, he is so little still. Saying no, or using a 'tone' with him just makes him laugh.


----------



## fromkatiecampbell (6 mo ago)

Wow, I had no idea that this was such a common problem. Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences! My little one is always digging his nails into me and I just couldn’t figure out why. I bought little mittens and when I use those he can’t do it. Why I forget, I just get upset. I guess I’ll just keep using the mittens.


----------

